
Norway publishes source code for electronic election management system - hegga
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=no&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fvalg.no%2Fvalg-i-norge%2Fvalggjennomforing-i-norge%2Felektronisk-valgadministrasjonssystem%2Fsystemdokumentasjon-og-kildekode-i-eva%2F
======
sgt
Had a brief look at the source code. It's Java EE based and they seem to be
using JBoss as application server.

I haven't spent much time looking at the code, but it's definitely quite neat
and well written, with separation of concerns and test coverage.

Frontend seems to be using JSF which is built into Java EE.

